# Contest: Predict the Suns January Record and Win



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time for a nice friendly contest.

*Rules*:
Predict whether the Suns will either win or loss each in the month. 
Please make sure to either say win or loss for each game in the month. The deadline to enter is before the first game in the month. At the end of the month a winner will be chosen and a new contest for the next month will start.

*Prizes*:
The person who gets the most right wins 5,000 ucash points. If there is a tie the prize will be split. 
*
Schedule*:
Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm 
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm 
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm 
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm N
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm 
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm 
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm 
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm 
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm 
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm 
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm 
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm 
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm 
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm 
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am 
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm 



Example of how you should play:


> Wed 2 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> Fri 4 Utah 7:30pm -Loss
> Sun 6 @ New York 10:00am- WIN
> Tue 8 @ Milwaukee 5:00pm -Win
> ...


Have fun and good luck


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - WIN 
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - WIN 
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - LOSE
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm - LOSE
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - WIN
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - WIN 
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - LOSE 
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - WIN 
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - WIN 
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - WIN
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - WIN 
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - WIN 
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - LOSE
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - WIN
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am- LOSE 
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - WIN


11-5


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - Win
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - Win
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - Win
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm N - Loss
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - Win
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Win
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - Win
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - Win
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Loss
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - Win
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - Win
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - WIn
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am - Loss
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - Loss



11 - 5


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

```
Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - Win
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - Win
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - Loss
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm - Loss
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - Win
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Win
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - Loss
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - Win
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Loss
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win 
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - Win
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - Win
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - Win
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am - Loss
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - Loss
```
9-6


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - Win
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - Win
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - Loss
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm - Loss
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - Win
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Win
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - Win
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - Win
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Win
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - Win
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - Win
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - Win
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am - Win
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - Win

13-3


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - Win
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - Win
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - Loss
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm - Loss
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - Loss
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Win
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - Win
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - Win
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Loss
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - Win
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - Win
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - Win
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am - Win
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - Win

11-5


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*
Schedule*:
Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm WIN
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm WIN
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm LOSS
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm LOSS 
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm WIN
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm WIN
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm LOSS
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm WIN
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm WIN
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm WIN
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm WIN
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm WIN
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm LOSS
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm WIN
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am WIN 
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm LOSS

11-5


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm WIN
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm WIN
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm LOSS
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm LOSS
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm LOSS
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm WIN
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm WIN
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm WIN
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm WIN
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm LOSS
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm LOSS
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm WIN
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm LOSS
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm WIN
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am LOSS
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm LOSS

Jan W/L: 8-8


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - WIN
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - WIN
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - LOSS
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm - LOSS
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - WIN
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - WIN
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - WIN
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - WIN
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - LOSS
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - WIN
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - WIN
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - WIN
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - WIN
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - WIN
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am - LOSS
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - WIN

12-4


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm W
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm W
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm W
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm L
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm W
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm L
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm W
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm W
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm L
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm W
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm W
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm W
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm L
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm W
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am L
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm W

11-5


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - Win
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm - Win
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm - Loss
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm - Loss
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm - Win
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm - Loss
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm - Win
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm - WIN
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Win
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm - Win
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm - Win
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm - Win
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm - Win
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am - Win
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm - Win


January record: 12-4


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - WIN
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm -WIN
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm -WIN
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm -LOSS
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm -WIN
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm -LOSS
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm -WIN
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm -WIN
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - WIN
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm -WIN
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm -WIN
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm -WIN
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm -LOSS
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm -WIN
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am -LOSS
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm WIN

12-4


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Mon 2 @ New York 5:30pm - WIN
Wed 4 Philadelphia 7:00pm -WIN
Fri 6 Miami 8:30pm -WIN
Sat 7 San Antonio 7:00pm -WIN
Tue 10 @ Denver 7:00pm -WIN
Thu 12 Golden State 7:00pm -WIN
Sat 14 Cleveland 7:00pm -WIN
Tue 17 @ Sacramento 8:00pm -WIN
Wed 18 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - WIN
Fri 20 L.A. Lakers 8:30pm -WIN
Sun 22 Seattle 6:00pm -WIN
Tue 24 @ Orlando 5:00pm -WIN
Thu 26 @ Miami 6:00pm -WIN
Fri 27 @ Atlanta 5:00pm -WIN
Sun 29 @ Cleveland 11:00am -WIN
Tue 31 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm WIN

16-0

**** it, I bleed purple. I'm rooting for PHX till I die. Tough month but I remain positive. -Eluk


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm.. seems everyone starts out this month with none right since we lost to NY haha


----------

